# Tank dimension question



## Rigio (Jul 23, 2013)

I know there are tall tand and wide tanks(breeder tanks) but what is a tank that is wider and longer? 

Eg: 22.5 "x17x14


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Breeder tanks aren't tall at all. They're short and wide.


----------



## Rigio (Jul 23, 2013)

mistersprinkles said:


> Breeder tanks aren't tall at all. They're short and wide.


I'm aware I said I know there are tall tanks And wide tanks also known as breeders. I specified the wide tanks name not insinuating they are the same lol. But either way I'm inquiring about tanks that are long and wide and thus quite short.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tanks*

chk out miracles tanks website and u will see all the tanks and sizes avail 
maybe that will give u an idea ....of what u want or need .they also do custom work if u are interested ...


----------



## Rigio (Jul 23, 2013)

I have a tank in mind I was just wondering if it had a name to male it easier to search for in the event it's sold when I go to buy it
22.5 " long
17" wide
14" tall


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tank*

no idea your best bet is to chk them out and see what they group it under ...


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Rigio said:


> I have a tank in mind I was just wondering if it had a name to male it easier to search for in the event it's sold when I go to buy it
> 22.5 " long
> 17" wide
> 14" tall


That's a custom size tank by the sounds of it. You can get a custom tank built for pretty cheap. NAFB used to do it. Don't know if they still do.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tank*

yes they do... so does miracles ..but by chking there website and product availability OP can see from there if its a custom or something they have in stock ,just my opinion 
cheers


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

That size of tank is pretty much what Big Al's in Whitby used for their stock . I have 3 of them I picked up use for $20 (for all 3).


----------



## Rigio (Jul 23, 2013)

BillD said:


> That size of tank is pretty much what Big Al's in Whitby used for their stock . I have 3 of them I picked up use for $20 (for all 3).


Did you buy them used from big als?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I bought them from someone who bought them from Big Al's and didn't do a very good job of resealing. I think Big Al's has moved away from them to tanks that are taller at the back and sides so they don't need tops. Last time I saw them for sale (used) in store they wanted around $20.


----------

